# Way to keep your opened can of Red Feather butter fresh?



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

The canned Red Feather butter is great, but needs to be refrigerated after opening. In a long term grid down event unless you have a way to keep a fridge going 24/7 your butter (Red Feather or any other kind) is not going to last long.

The Butter Bell crock may be a solution. Suppose to keep butter fresh for up to a month.

Just thought I'd pass it along.

https://www.amazon.com/Original-Butter-Bell-Tremain-Collection/dp/B01N16HLR1/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1506976814&sr=8-4&keywords=Butter%2BBell%2BCrock&th=1


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

In the backwoods of ol Kaintuckee, . . . we put the butter in a jar, . . . put the jar in a spring, . . . and never worried about the butter.

Same went for the milk and the cream.

If you can find a spring, . . . some of em are darn near a refrigerator.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Daft question: why do you put butter in a fridge? We never put butter in a fridge. We have a butter dish on the kitchen worktop all the time. None of us have ever died or got sick from the butter. 

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> Daft question: why do you put butter in a fridge? We never put butter in a fridge. We have a butter dish on the kitchen worktop all the time. None of us have ever died or got sick from the butter.
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Maybe cause we don't have kitchen worktops here in Texas? I dunno, huh?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Are your kitchens refrigerated?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> Are your kitchens refrigerated?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, everything but garages/workshops ..... and in that refrigerated kitchen is a refrigerator nestled right snug in between the kitchen counter tops!

PS In Texas, our kitchens are huge and amply stocked. Surely you've heard; "Everythings Bigger in Texas". :vs_shocked:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

fangfarrier said:


> Daft question: why do you put butter in a fridge? We never put butter in a fridge. We have a butter dish on the kitchen worktop all the time. None of us have ever died or got sick from the butter.
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


In the US, the regulatory environment has created a number of "guidelines" that may or not be useful, but have also resulted in "habits".

I was always under the impression that fats, like butter, can be kept out of the refrigerator at least for a couple of days. Salted butter more than unsalted butter.

US and European eggs are also different, US eggs should be refrigerated, European eggs do not need it. I think it has to do with the regulations in the US for washing the eggs.

I error on the side of refrigeration.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi slippy. Rules here for eggs are they do not need to be refrigerated unless they have been washed or previously refrigerated. 
As for butter - I grew up with butter not being refrigerated but I see that the supermarkets all refrigerate the stuff they sell. High fat and low water content should make butter fairly safe to keep out of the fridge under normal temperatures (in Scotland)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> Hi slippy. Rules here for eggs are they do not need to be refrigerated unless they have been washed or previously refrigerated.
> As for butter - I grew up with butter not being refrigerated but I see that the supermarkets all refrigerate the stuff they sell. High fat and low water content should make butter fairly safe to keep out of the fridge under normal temperatures (in Scotland)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Back to that bigger in Texas thing ...... it goes for the temps to.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Just because it is bigger does not make it butter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

We never refrigerated butter growing up. I don't refrigerate it now. I keep it in the fridge until another stick is needed for the butter dish but the butter dish stays on the counter...covered.

Never had a problem.

Nothing worse than trying to butter a piece of toast with a solid piece of butter.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Butter was refrigerated during my younger days, . . . after we got sufficiently endowed with $$$ that we could buy one.

Like most other folks then, . . . butter belonged in the fridge.

Later in life I have learned, . . . nahhhh, . . . it's good to go on the counter top.

I do however, . . . reach into the fridge when I'm baking pies, . . . for a "cold" stick.

Every pie gets 6 equally spaced pats of salted butter, . . . each about 1/4 to 5/16 of an inch thick. After each pie is sufficiently decorated, . . . I get a pat for myself, . . . generally the same size, . . . 

My wife will not look at me when I'm doing this, . . . she hates to see me eat butter like that.

Methinks it is goooooooood stuff.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

